# Dog Aggression



## Reiner123 (Sep 20, 2016)

I have a one year old GSD who has dog aggression issues. She has been through 3 obedience classes and does great in the classroom. She can see the same dog that was in the classroom in the parking lot and start barking and lunging at it. The prong collar and treats are no deterrent when she goes into a "let's go" mode. Dogs that bark and lung at her really set her off as well as dogs being walked minding their own business. Some dogs who, to her, represent no threat she can walk right by. I am taking her to a personal trainer now. She just started us on the Gentle Leader. Not sure how impressed I am after 3 lessons of talking and walking around in the parking lot and still no other dogs introduced. (trainer is impressed at how smart my dog is and says I walk her correctly.)
Any positive suggestions on training gear or ?????? Thanks.


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

Reiner. I'm not a trainer. But I'm thinking that barking/lunging in the way you describe is a behavior that should be corrected. And I mean no disrespect to your new trainer but I don't know how you or anyone else could control or correct an excited 1 year old GSD that is wearing a gentle leader.

You wrote that your dog has worn a prong collar, did your former trainer fit your dog to the prong and show you how to use it to make leash corrections?

My only suggestion would be for you to locate a trainer that has experience in training GSDs. A trainer who has knowledge of the breed could help you to figure out why your dog is reactive to other dogs and how to go about correcting the issue.

Maybe start a new thread giving your location and ask for trainer recommendations. 

Good luck. 
I hope all goes well for you and your pup.


----------



## Reiner123 (Sep 20, 2016)

Thank you for you suggestion. I live in Southern OR and I am having a really difficult time finding the type of trainer who can correct a GSD. There are no GSD clubs even close to me. I have had GSDs before and never had this specific issue. I think I may try the local sheriff's office and see who they use for their canine training.


----------



## Reiner123 (Sep 20, 2016)

Sorry, forgot to answer your question, yes, she was fitted by a trainer with the prong collar and I used it in class.


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

I agree with Findlay. Find a trainer experienced with GSDs. I learned a lot trying to find a trainer to help me. Basically spent a full year and a half going to different behaviorists and trainers. I learned a lot. I still had a dog that reacted to other dogs and a dog I could not trust. Finally, drove 3 hours away to a GSD trainer who really helped me. 

The reactivity is not "fixed," but it is very much under control. I can count on my dog to behave and ignore other dogs. If you have access to an IPO club, they could be of help. The first real help I got was from a Schutzhund Club. The training director told me from the on-set that dog reactivity was very fixable. I know now that is actually true. You have to get to the right people to help you.

TIP: The trainers with Gentle Leaders did NOTHING to stop my dog's reactivity.


----------



## Reiner123 (Sep 20, 2016)

Thanks, I will keep looking. I was feeling doubtful that the Gentle Leader and a clicker were going to be able to address her high drive issues.


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

Reiner123 said:


> Thank you for you suggestion. I live in Southern OR and I am having a really difficult time finding the type of trainer who can correct a GSD. There are no GSD clubs even close to me. I have had GSDs before and never had this specific issue. I think I may try the local sheriff's office and see who they use for their canine training.


Reiner. Contacting the sheriff's office is a good idea. It's likely they'd know a trainer. 

We rescued our former GSD Jake when he was about 2 and he was aggressive toward other male dogs and some men.

The guy who helped me with him was and still is the trainer for an inner city K-9 unit. 
He basically told me that there's no real fix for an aggressive dog after age 2
But that he could teach me to manage his aggression. together we figured out what triggered the incidents of aggression and the management part was that Jake was always on a leash or long line. I could never let my guard down. I managed him by avoiding other dogs and all men. He loved women and kids including babies. 
He was an outstanding family dog. 

Your dog is young and reacting to other dogs. It's a good sign that she behaves in class. That shows that she knows how to behave when it's expected of her. 
Plus GSDs are working dogs. They like to work. In class she has a job to do, her time is structured. Everyone is in learning mode.
It's recess when she goes outside : )

Would you consider returning to that class? She'll be with other dogs in a supervised setting. 
Although Finn is in advanced obedience class, I often take him back to the basic obedience class just because it's fun and crowded and to brush up on the basic skills. 

While you're looking around for a trainer, try to avoid close encounters with other dogs. Keep a distance away, when she even glances in that direction, quick leash pop, distract her with a fun and upbeat voice "hey we're goin this way now" then change direction. And praise her for following your lead. 
Also, probably keep the prong collar on her when out on walks.

If you lived in MA or NH I could help you find a trainer. 
I was hoping you'd hear from someone From your area.

Look at Jeff Gelman on YouTube, he has good training videos.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Reiner123 said:


> Thanks, I will keep looking. I was feeling doubtful that the Gentle Leader and a clicker were going to be able to address her high drive issues.



I would strongly doubt this as well. Feel like coming down to Northern California? I work with some aggression cases. I use one of my dogs as a neutral dog once we get to that point. My dog doesn't react so we can focus on the "problem dog".


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Reiner123 said:


> I have a one year old GSD who has dog aggression issues. She has been through 3 obedience classes and does great in the classroom. She can see the same dog that was in the classroom in the parking lot and start barking and lunging at it. The prong collar and treats are no deterrent when she goes into a "let's go" mode. Dogs that bark and lung at her really set her off as well as dogs being walked minding their own business. Some dogs who, to her, represent no threat she can walk right by. I am taking her to a personal trainer now. She just started us on the Gentle Leader. Not sure how impressed I am after 3 lessons of talking and walking around in the parking lot and still no other dogs introduced. (trainer is impressed at how smart my dog is and says I walk her correctly.)
> Any positive suggestions on training gear or ?????? Thanks.



Just to add, a prong collar is not what I would use for aggression. In most cases, it can amp the dog up. Put it into a higher fight. That's one of it's uses during protection training.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Have you had her evaluated by anyone to determine if it's aggression or reactivity? I had to have mine evaluated because I was not sure at all what his issue was. Once he was evaluated I came up with a plan and stuck to it. 

When you are out and about the key is to NOT let the dog focus on another dog. You have to get that focus on you before she gets into that zone. You start at longer distances and shorten that distance as your dog is able to tolerate it. 

I successfully trained mine that was reactive when I first got him. He wasn't even allowed in a class(now he goes to classes often, he is sometimes used as the neutral dog with other reactive dogs(talk about a turnaround) goes to public events with dogs, and hiking with other dogs around)We used a combination of stuff. A prong collar with the smaller links works way better then larger links. We used high value treats in training. We worked on getting solid watch me's and leave its. During the process I sometimes used watch me, sometimes it was turning around and saying lets go in a happy voice, sometimes he was in a sit and as a dog was approaching I tossed the treats in the opposite direction, while he was hunting for his treats the other dog walked right past him--he seen the dog but was to busy to acknowledge the dog. It took awhile but we got it done.


----------



## Reiner123 (Sep 20, 2016)

Yes, I would love to work on those things with a trainer. She has never been evaluated as to whether her issue is "aggression" or "reactivity" when I ask the trainers we have been to, they never answer that question. I do use the small prongs and work on "leave it" on a daily basis. (We have a cat.) I use that command when we encounter other dogs, sometimes it works, most of the time not. When I take her out on a leash, I typically will turn and walk the other way when I see a dog. Took her to Lowes yesterday. There were two people she decided were suspicious; she barked at them but no lunging. In the parking lot two labs walked by at a distance on leashes and she wanted to go after them. I tried to focus her attention on high quality snacks, "lets go", "leave it", but she doesn't want to give it up until they are out of sight. I would love to find a trainer who will let her actually socialize with some calm dogs, could always put a muzzle on my dog. My friends sweet dogs are terrified of her.


----------



## Reiner123 (Sep 20, 2016)

Yes, I agree. One trainer told me to give three hard jerks on the prong collar to distract and use as a deterrent. When I do that it only jacks her up. I usually grab her regular collar with my hand and use it to walk her away from the situation.


----------



## Reiner123 (Sep 20, 2016)

mycobraracr said:


> I would strongly doubt this as well. Feel like coming down to Northern California? I work with some aggression cases. I use one of my dogs as a neutral dog once we get to that point. My dog doesn't react so we can focus on the "problem dog".


If I can't find anyone local I may take you up on that. I am in Southern Oregon.


----------



## Reiner123 (Sep 20, 2016)

Findlay said:


> Reiner. Contacting the sheriff's office is a good idea. It's likely they'd know a trainer.
> 
> We rescued our former GSD Jake when he was about 2 and he was aggressive toward other male dogs and some men.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I thought about taking her back to obedience class just to keep her exposed to other dogs. Maybe she will get the idea they are OK outside the classroom as well? I live in Southern Oregon.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Bend Or, is about three hours from me. I don't know how close you are to there. Also contact Rogue Valley Schutzhund club. They may know of some more trainers or options for you closer. Let me know if I can help.


----------



## Reiner123 (Sep 20, 2016)

Moriah, thank you so much for contacting me. I will definitely check out the trainer you mentioned and his web site. This issue with my puppy has to be nipped and should have been already. She was torn my bi-cep muscles lunging at other dogs so I know what you mean. She is so beautiful, smart and loving, I know we will get this issue managed with the right help. Thanks again.


----------



## Reiner123 (Sep 20, 2016)

mycobraracr said:


> Bend Or, is about three hours from me. I don't know how close you are to there. Also contact Rogue Valley Schutzhund club. They may know of some more trainers or options for you closer. Let me know if I can help.


Yes, I left them a message.


----------

